# [SOLVED] no /dev/ttyUSB0, can't connect gnublin

## LoTeK

hi,

I've enabled:

```
USB FTDI single port serial driver 

USB Modem (CDC ACM) support
```

as modules and after connecting my gnublin (something like a successor of arduino) /dev/ttyUSB0 is still not there. I've tried to connect it to a linux mint debian machine and /dev/ttyUSB0 was immediately created... any suggestions?Last edited by LoTeK on Wed Dec 26, 2012 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LoTeK,

Plug in your USB to serial converter and post what lsusb shows

----------

## VoidMage

Well, perhaps it has a different name.

Try running 'udevadm monitor' before connecting and check the output upon connecting.

----------

## LoTeK

here is the output of lsusb after connecting (the gnublin-LED shines):

http://bpaste.net/show/66610

udevadm monitor shows after I reconnect:

```

KERNEL [some numbers] add    /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL [some numbers] add    /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/ (usb)

UDEV [some numbers] add     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0 (usb)

UDEV [some numbers ] add     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/ (usb)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LoTeK,

Its on of these.

----------

## LoTeK

yes, it works!!! thanks very much...!! 

I've compiled 

```
Device-Drivers --> USB-support --> USB Serial Converter support --> USB CP210x
```

 as a module...

----------

## VoidMage

Not that I really have a clue, but do you have sys-apps/usb_modeswitch installed ?

----------

## LoTeK

No, I haven't... why?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LoTeK,

Google suggests that you have a dual function device, so you may need usb_modeswitch to get at the other function.

----------

## diablo465

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> LoTeK,
> 
> Its on of these.

 

Thanks so much, working like a charm!!

----------

